# Backup Camera



## bwatson

Hi Outbackers,

I was able to mount a camera on my pickup and trailer in a small project. I bought these components on Amazon. These are reasonably priced for wired setup. I found too many problems due length of trailer for wireless camera and monitor. I wire tied power and video cables harnesses for both the truck and trailer. You can power tap the fuse block under the hood in the truck and junction block on the trailer.

Components

License Plate Cam
http://www.amazon.co...0?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Trailer Cam

http://www.amazon.co...1?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Monitor

http://www.amazon.co...2?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Brooklinite

VERY nice mod. Did you wire the cameras to the reverse lights or are they 'always on'?



bwatson said:


> Hi Outbackers,
> 
> I was able to mount a camera on my pickup and trailer in a small project. I bought these components on Amazon. These are reasonably priced for wired setup. I found too many problems due length of trailer for wireless camera and monitor. I wire tied power and video cables harnesses for both the truck and trailer. You can power tap the fuse block under the hood in the truck and junction block on the trailer.
> 
> Components
> 
> License Plate Cam
> http://www.amazon.co...0?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Trailer Cam
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...1?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Monitor
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...2?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bwatson

Brooklinite said:


> Hi Outbackers,
> 
> I was able to mount a camera on my pickup and trailer in a small project. I bought these components on Amazon. These are reasonably priced for wired setup. I found too many problems due length of trailer for wireless camera and monitor. I wire tied power and video cables harnesses for both the truck and trailer. You can power tap the fuse block under the hood in the truck and junction block on the trailer.
> 
> Components
> 
> License Plate Cam
> http://www.amazon.co...0?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Trailer Cam
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...1?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Monitor
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...2?ie=UTF8&psc=1


[/quote]

yes, the monitor has a backup reverse circuit and hot lead circuit


----------



## scuba0331

Nice Mod!


----------



## bbuchorn

Really nice mod!








I purchased one of the magnetic wireless cameras and unfortunately wasted my money. 35 feet of trailer blocked the signal. I have a camera mounted on my tailgate in the lock bezel with a camera on the dash. it is great for hooking up. My screen is in my Nav radio. 
I have seen some rear view cams just like what the dealers are offering that have screens in the rear view mirrors on the windshield. from what I hear, they work great. I am looking at adding another cam to the rear of the trailer like you have. I was planning on adding back up lights any way. I can do the wiring at the same time.Fun part is going to be getting my controller to select the trailer cam when backing up. We'll see. Thanks for the link to the camera.
BB


----------



## bwatson

I would advise using your trailer cam as "always" on with running lights. You can use it as a rear view mirror for behind the trailer. Using reverse only, will limit your options.


----------



## bbuchorn

bwatson said:


> I would advise using your trailer cam as "always" on with running lights. You can use it as a rear view mirror for behind the trailer. Using reverse only, will limit your options.


Excellent Suggestion! I just hope my camera selection has a wide enough field of view.


----------



## KTMRacer

I did a very similar mod with my trailer using the same monitor. wired the trailer power lead into the trailer lights, that way (1) I remember to turn on the headlights when driving and (2), the backup camera is always on. Really nice to see traffic behind you and know when you can change lanes and monitor the bikes on the bike rack. The truck camera is wired into the backup lights for easy hookup. Well worth the effort and WAY WAY better than wireless solutions.


----------



## bbuchorn

Well I ran my wiring for both a new back up camera, and backup lights. Problem was my camera died and 1 of my LED back up lights was dead as well.







Have replacements on order. Hopefully no problems with them.
As to the wiring. super easy to wire the back up light. Went from the trailer harness junction box inside the tongue for power for both the camera and the back up light.
All the proper hook up points are in there, Ground, running light power for the camera, and backup light circuit ready for a hook up. I found outdoor lighting cord for the backup lights,and used a security camera cable pair with the correct ends from my electronics store. It had both a shielded cable for the camera signal, and a cable with the proper plug in end for the power. Once I get it done, I will post some pics of the results.Not even gonna go into the mods to get my truck camera to work with the system add on. A/B video switch and trigger power, bypass to allow full time trailer rear view camera.


----------



## scuba0331

Nice mod! I just purchased a monitor now I need the cameras!


----------



## bbuchorn

bbuchorn said:


> Well I ran my wiring for both a new back up camera, and backup lights. Problem was my camera died and 1 of my LED back up lights was dead as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have replacements on order. Hopefully no problems with them.
> As to the wiring. super easy to wire the back up light. Went from the trailer harness junction box inside the tongue for power for both the camera and the back up light.
> All the proper hook up points are in there, Ground, running light power for the camera, and backup light circuit ready for a hook up. I found outdoor lighting cord for the backup lights,and used a security camera cable pair with the correct ends from my electronics store. It had both a shielded cable for the camera signal, and a cable with the proper plug in end for the power. Once I get it done, I will post some pics of the results.Not even gonna go into the mods to get my truck camera to work with the system add on. A/B video switch and trigger power, bypass to allow full time trailer rear view camera.


 A little update.- the new camera(there are thousands out there) I found from an American distributor, Even in white to match my trailer. more expensive, but i don't have to wait for the slow boat from China to get here. My new LED back up floods are the same way. bought a pair of these- http://www.ebay.com/itm/231003639853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 Here is the Camera I bought.- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360734032390 Just make sure if you are buying the parts separately that they are compatible with what you have- connections and the right signal mode- NTSC, or PAL. the camera seller has a lot of selections, cameras, and screen/multi camera combos.
To me, the safety aspects of a good rear view system on my rig, justifies the cost.
Good luck with whatever your choices are.
BB


----------



## bwatson

Hi,

I originally started this thread. You know we have used this setup for some recent camping trips and I really like it. Using a camera on a large travel trailers is a great safety convenience. My only real concern is the connection for video and corrosion due to water and etc. The cameras both work great: 1) on the truck, when backing it is a real safety improvement due to height of the truck and lack of vision with out the camera when backing. 2) on the trailer, it is a great add-on when merging lanes, rear view vision from up coming cars trucks on the road. Also, I like the ability for perspective when backing the trailer. When backing from the passenger side, it helps your assessment of the passenger blind side of the trailer. when backing on driver side, it really helps on centering and alignment of the trailer and truck.

I think Keystone should offer as option. Also, I would like GM to offer splitter and connection for their factory monitor on the Navi's and such. We had to add the monitor due to our truck not having a Navigation system. I would be interested in any feedback on improvements from Outbackers who use back cameras and understand some the advantages/disadvantages.


----------



## bbuchorn

I have had a bit of experience with the cameras. I started with a popular wireless model. It would not work through my trailer, then it died.







(Swift hitch)
My first attempt at a wired camera died as well. My problem was I selected the cheapest I could find. Guess you get what you pay for.








I found that when looking for a rear camera, My requirements were 1 a CCD sensor camera. CCD sensors are better quality and are better for low light than a CMOS type camera. Also use RTV silicone to close the seams and around the cord, even if they say it is water proof.BOTH my first two cameras got water in them. the first was destroyed, and I was able to save the second one.
2. If you go to Ebay- Buy from a USA vendor. May cost a few dollars more but they can get the product to you much faster and Warranty issues are much easier to resolve. 3. Buy a wide angle camera, or a dual setup. For a wide angle go a minimum of 120 degree field of view. My camera is mounted high on the back of my trailer. Angled down to see the ground behind the trailer for backing up.Problem with 1 camera set up this way is you can only see behind the trailer 50 feet or so. A dual setup would work better, 1 for the rear view and 1 for backup, set to see the back bumper. 
these guys have a good quality selection but are pricey. http://www.tadibrothers.com/ Check ebay and Amazon, for what you are looking for. Be advised though, Watch where the parts are coming from. Shipping from China takes a while.
As to the corrosion problem on the plug ins. I used BNC connectors on my hook up. Spray them off with Corrosion X from time to time. Radio shack has a fair selection of adapters etc. 
I purchased a dual cable that had the power plug and the RCA jack end for the camera.Found it in white to match the trailer. Ran that down 1 corner on the back of the trailer next to the trim, used small screws to hold it in place as well as paintable white cauk. Ran the cable under the trailer next to the top of the frame rail to the front of the trailer. When I got to the trailer cord junction box I made my tie in for the power. my choice was to hook to the running light circuit, so I would have camera power anytime my lights were on. The camera signal lead, I ran out with the trailer plug cord. on the end I put a male BNC type connector for the camera. I had installed a BNC bulkhead fitting on my bumper right next to my trailer plug in on my truck for the camera connection. 
This is what I figured out for my application, yours may vary. Whatever your choice, make a careful selection, and good luck.


----------



## bwatson

Hi,

Based on the response of this thread, I thought I should provide some feedback on actual usage. My wife and I found that actual monitoring the traffic to rear of the trailer greatly reduced the stress of pulling the travel trailer. I found that merging into interstate highway lanes from acceleration ramps was greatly improved. The CCD imaging at night is great and is useful for limited night travel. My wife and I also found that reverse parking the trailer was much easier due the actual direction and centering of the trailer during parking in camp ground on the parking pads. Also, I think you have more options for an aftermarker monitor for multiple input than factory NAVI or additional cost of a video splitter. Another thought is connecting a DVR for forward facing camera for insurance and monitoring purpose.

For myself, i will always put a backup camera powered by the clearance and running light circuit on my trailers. If we own another trailer (towable or fifer), it will have camera(s). The only negative is the connection from the truck to trailer. I am thinking of a 4way or 5way DIN connection for power, ground, signal for camera. Aftermarket connectors are expensive and I think I can make my own version.

If you are handy with running cables, working some 12 vdc circuits, and can make a simple console mount - I recommend this setup for first timer.

Bruce Watson


----------



## KTMRacer

bwatson:

I also have a setup with two cameras, one on the truck for hookup, one on the trailer for watching behind us when traveling and when backing. I agree, being able to see traffic behind us on the highway is valuable.

I somewhat simplfied the wiring of the system. I wired the power for the trailer camera into the trailer running lights, that way it gets power from the trailer, no need to connect to the truck, and reminds me to turn on the headlights. Then I just ran a long video cable extension from the camera up to the trailer tongue and strapped it to the trailer plug cable. I put the video input plug for the monitor next to the trailer plug so when I plug in the trailer I just need to plug together the video connector and I've got video to the monitor.


----------



## Colorado Camper

I have been considering this for a while and have a few ideas but would welcome some feedback. I have a 2013 Suburban with factory backup camera (on in dash nav) and a 35' 312BH.

Option #1 - Use the factory screen. This would require something a bit expensive like a $300 gm lockpick device to allow camera while driving. Try tapping into the existing backup camera wiring or run a new video cable. My first choice but the most expensive.

Option #2 - Use a clip on mirror with wireless video. Peak camera sells a wireless camera that you can add up to 75' of extension cable between the camera and the transmitter. Sounds like a quick easy install my biggest concern is the size of the video and most wireless reviews aren't great.

Option #3 - Get an additional monitor and find somewhere to mount it. Run new cable, tap into existing or go wireless.

A few questions:
Anybody heard of tapping into the existing video cable instead of running a new one? 
Anybody used a rear view mirror camera? The video looks really small, is it useful?
Anybody used a wireless camera? With the extension I figured its only about 10-15' of distance to travel.

Thanks!


----------



## rsm7

FYI. I Have an Edge Insight CTS engine monitor installed on my truck. It monitors all sorts of engine parameters by plugging into the OBDII port. Temps, readings, measurements, pitch, roll, grade, corrected speeds for different tire sizes, reads and clears codes, all kinds of cool information. BUT it also has an RCA input jack to be used with a camera. It is very clean looking and very useful. It comes with a suction cup universal mount but you can also get a custom plastic pod that blends in nicely with your particular truck.

http://www.edgeproducts.com/product.php?pk=145&pvk=405


----------



## bwatson

Colorado Camper said:


> I have been considering this for a while and have a few ideas but would welcome some feedback. I have a 2013 Suburban with factory backup camera (on in dash nav) and a 35' 312BH.
> 
> Option #1 - Use the factory screen. This would require something a bit expensive like a $300 gm lockpick device to allow camera while driving. Try tapping into the existing backup camera wiring or run a new video cable. My first choice but the most expensive.
> 
> Option #2 - Use a clip on mirror with wireless video. Peak camera sells a wireless camera that you can add up to 75' of extension cable between the camera and the transmitter. Sounds like a quick easy install my biggest concern is the size of the video and most wireless reviews aren't great.
> 
> Option #3 - Get an additional monitor and find somewhere to mount it. Run new cable, tap into existing or go wireless.
> 
> A few questions:
> Anybody heard of tapping into the existing video cable instead of running a new one?
> Anybody used a rear view mirror camera? The video looks really small, is it useful?
> Anybody used a wireless camera? With the extension I figured its only about 10-15' of distance to travel.
> 
> Thanks!


colorado camper,

I go with Option #1 - you have a nice monitor and NAVI already. If you use wireless, I doubt you like the quality of picture and reliability. Go wired on the trailer camera.. Using the lockpic device as a video splitter for your factory navi would be best choice and you would not clutter your dash with another monitor..

bwatson


----------



## AngryA

Anyone have any experience with something like this?

WIFI Backup Camera

Seems to have an extended range due to the WIFI transmitter. I may take a leap on this in the near future but, I'm trying to find more than 1 review on it.

I'll keep you all posted.

CHEERS
AA


----------



## 1coolhall

bwatson said:


> Hi Outbackers,
> 
> I was able to mount a camera on my pickup and trailer in a small project. I bought these components on Amazon. These are reasonably priced for wired setup. I found too many problems due length of trailer for wireless camera and monitor. I wire tied power and video cables harnesses for both the truck and trailer. You can power tap the fuse block under the hood in the truck and junction block on the trailer.
> 
> Components
> 
> License Plate Cam
> http://www.amazon.co...0?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Trailer Cam
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...1?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Monitor
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...2?ie=UTF8&psc=1


thanks for the info.i saw this when you first posted this.i went to amazon and got the same products.i ran a tv cable from the rear of the camper to the front.i used a license plate cam and bolted it to the bumper. i have not pulled the camper yet but iam sure it will help.the cam. on the car helps already. i used a switch i mounted on the dash to turn it from the car cam to the camper cam.when the radio comes on it powers up the screen.i finally wired it so the reverse lights bring on the monitor for the car cam..this keeps the blue screen from comming on.


----------



## 2011 210RS

I read this last night and checked out the links. Bought them. Now I feel like a kid at christmas waiting for the stuff to get here. Thank you bwatson, I think. (smiles) next project is to vent the stove hood outside. Look out camping world, one bad moder on the loose!


----------



## bwatson

Hi,

Well, after a very cold and snowy winter, this monitor failed. http://www.amazon.co...iglink121708-20 -
I had to replace mine monitor. I was able to keep my backup camera but the chinese unit failed big-time. Ohio's cold weather (-20 wind chill) was hard on the LCD for the chinese unit.

So, I replace my monitor and trailer backup camera with this unit. http://www.amazon.co...ear+view+safety

So far, so good - My advice is the concept of a backup camera is great. But the monitor takes alot of temperature fluctuations. The wires and connections take alot of corrosion. I like Rear View Safety's quick connect for the trailer. Although, I spent some extra dollars, I quess I should have review the connectors and quality of monitor. Do not buy the Chinese monitor's if you live in cold weather.

Regards

Bruce Watson


----------



## booboopercy

bwatson, I put the Rear View Safety system on my 2013 Terrain. Really like it a lot. Great for seeing whats behind when going down the road.


----------



## JDStremel3

Well after much debate over the "Rear View Safety" system I chose to go with a brand called iClever for literally half the cost ($150) and comes with 2 cameras but will require minor modifications due to adding a disconnect for the trailer. The Rear view safety system is a great system and is an easy one stop shop install and comes with everything but one will pay the high price for it as well. I can post some pics after I get it and installed.


----------



## JDStremel3

bwatson said:


> Hi Outbackers,
> 
> I was able to mount a camera on my pickup and trailer in a small project. I bought these components on Amazon. These are reasonably priced for wired setup. I found too many problems due length of trailer for wireless camera and monitor. I wire tied power and video cables harnesses for both the truck and trailer. You can power tap the fuse block under the hood in the truck and junction block on the trailer.
> 
> Components
> 
> License Plate Cam
> http://www.amazon.co...0?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Trailer Cam
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...1?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Monitor
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...2?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Looks like you extended the post that the spare tire attaches to to put the camera on. Did you do any thing special for that piece of metal just go to the hardware store?


----------



## wileydog

bwatson said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, after a very cold and snowy winter, this monitor failed. http://www.amazon.co...iglink121708-20 -
> I had to replace mine monitor. I was able to keep my backup camera but the chinese unit failed big-time. Ohio's cold weather (-20 wind chill) was hard on the LCD for the chinese unit.
> 
> So, I replace my monitor and trailer backup camera with this unit. http://www.amazon.co...ear+view+safety
> 
> So far, so good - My advice is the concept of a backup camera is great. But the monitor takes alot of temperature fluctuations. The wires and connections take alot of corrosion. I like Rear View Safety's quick connect for the trailer. Although, I spent some extra dollars, I quess I should have review the connectors and quality of monitor. Do not buy the Chinese monitor's if you live in cold weather.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bruce Watson


COSTCO has these for a better price.


----------



## AngryA

AngryA said:


> Anyone have any experience with something like this?
> 
> WIFI Backup Camera
> 
> Seems to have an extended range due to the WIFI transmitter. I may take a leap on this in the near future but, I'm trying to find more than 1 review on it.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> CHEERS
> AA


I bought this model off of ebay for a few less dollars than advertised on the link. Shipping was included and it arrived pretty quickly.

It doesn't look like much out of the box and, in fact, seems a bit flimsy and cheap.

I opted to attach a 12v plug to power it. I currently have it plugged into the 12v plug in the TV area (21RS) and propped in the back window.

Setting it up to use with a phone/tablet/etc is very simple and takes almost no time.

The picture has a slight lag from the camera to the monitor (old phone with WIFI capabilities) but overall the image is good enough for a "rearview mirror". The range is phenomenal. I walked down the street to the neighbors house and the picture was as clear as day.

I haven't had time to test the IR LED night vision function yet but will post my findings when I do.

More to follow.

AA


----------

